# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi TT-RS - Sepang Blue! Swissvax Detail! WOW! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi TT-RS - Sepang Blue! Swissvax Detail! WOW! ▄▀*




















This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

great work as always


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, awesome work, surprised how much crap was on the clay for such a new car!!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice work once more.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice car, enjoyed the video.

What products did you use in the one stage polish?

I always like to know what's been used in a detail.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a fantastic blue :thumb:

Great work there


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok who had it away with the 5p off the seat ?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as always buddy.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

fantastic job


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

this looks brilliant, I have a S3 in Sepang, just need my BOS to be sent


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Awesome work......curvy baby 

Missing ours


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top class finish, no doubting the choice of LSP!!!! Great write up making a very enjoyable read:thumb:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic job, and a great looking car in the best colour. My only preference would be changing the wheels from the 19" to the optional 20" that i've seen on quite a few of the RS TT's. Then it would be perfect!


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Love these things but not a fan of the permanent spoiler on it would prefer the retrackable one that pops out. Lovely car none the less and fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

What a gorgeous car. I saw one in black for the first time a couple of weeks ago and it looked pretty cool too!


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Awesome results! lovely motor too.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Just fab..! Lovely car and has a truly stunning finish now to match. :argie:

Just out of curiosity what polish did you use for the one stage correction?


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great as always, Jay. The Abarth will be here in March so I'll give you a call soon to get it booked in


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Great work on an awesome car in a fantastic unit:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice

Is that the time I noticed in the ****pit shot - 23:15 - working late again!


edit: or is that the mileage


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Fantastic write up bud. Very tasty colour. Ill have to pop down one day. Check this unit out once and for all ha!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Jay, such a rewarding colour to work on.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, such an improvement.


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Loving this colour more and more. Good work


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Cracking detail,great job and a cracking car


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

I love that colour, excellent job there although i would much rather have that RS4 in the background than the TT RS


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks again guys


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

top post again miglior ! always a pleasure reading these posts


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice j and thanks for the info:thumb: i'll get back to you about the kit..


Anthony


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Stunning Car, Stunning Work and a great read.Thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice one Jay, loving the arty photo :thumb:


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Lovely car and awesome job.

Just one thing, where do you get those black gloves from?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic job! The car looks really pretty in that colour! :thumb:


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

Quality !


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Great work Jay.... like that colour a lot !!

The Vid is taken at VMax (Bruntingthorpe) by the way, the RS managed 173mph, the Bimmer 189mph


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## mozmo17 (Jan 7, 2011)

cracking colour really come to life with the work you did top marks


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks superb! Must be really satisfying to get such results after how it was to start with.

TT RS one for me in a few years maybe!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nudenut said:


> Great work Jay.... like that colour a lot !!
> 
> The Vid is taken at VMax (Bruntingthorpe) by the way, the RS managed 173mph, the Bimmer 189mph


Yeh I know, I love bruntingthorpe. One day my back garden will be like that


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely Work


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

very Nice - I do like Sepang Blue when its cleaned and polished (nice Sepang RS4 in the background too)


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I absolutely love seeping blue! I can't wait to do my first seeping blue audi r8 v10 

I had the car in for a service wash yesterday. I took a few pics too. I'll get those up soon


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Please take the time to view our full website!

Just a quick update from its first wash after the detail!



















Thanks for reading guys!









​


----------

